# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  hỏi giá ram hynix

## phuoc_phuoc5

cho mình hỏi giá con ram hynix 2gb bus 800 giờ bao nhiu vậy mấy bác, mình ở tphcm
thank các bác trước nha

----------


## thienlongadv

Công Ty TNHH Máy Tính Việt Long (vietlonglaptop)
Địa chỉ: 564 Lê Hồng Phong, P.10, Q10, HCM - ĐT: 08.62719564
đang bán con Hynix - DDRam2 - 2GB - Bus 800MHz
với giá 360.000d
có gì bạn liên hệ theo đại chỉ đó nhé

----------


## hungnt021849

> Công Ty TNHH Máy Tính Việt Long (vietlonglaptop)
> Địa chỉ: 564 Lê Hồng Phong, P.10, Q10, HCM - ĐT: 08.62719564
> đang bán con Hynix - DDRam2 - 2GB - Bus 800MHz
> với giá 360.000d
> có gì bạn liên hệ theo đại chỉ đó nhé


mình quên, dùng cho máy bàn đó bạn, k phải cho laptop nha, sao mà nó rẻ wa vậy@@
dù sao cũng thank[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

